# one rip 200 how often injected



## big_ben (Oct 25, 2009)

just wondering what ppl think about how often to inject one rip i was think every 2-3 days but a freind told me i would benefit alot more from jabbin everyday? :confused1:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ed or eod

It does have short esters so i has to be administered frequently


----------



## big_ben (Oct 25, 2009)

the short esters half life are around 2-3days therefor i thote every 2-3 days wud be fine but got told ED wud be better. anyone else?


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

they do say every otherday but a mate of mine is doin it every 3 days.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

energize17 said:


> Ed or eod
> 
> It does have short esters so i has to be administered frequently


X2


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Every 30mins is normal I think


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

used it quite afew times and i either do EOD or 3x per week, mon, wed & friday.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I do mon we'd fri


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

good luck your gona have a sore a!nus no matter what protocol you use?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

big_ben said:


> the short esters half life are around 2-3days therefor i thote every 2-3 days wud be fine but got told ED wud be better. anyone else?


if you look at the breakdown of the dosage of each compound

if its rip 200

its gonna be something like 100mg test prop 50mgtrena and 50mg mast or something very similar to that

so if you pin 2x ew your only gonna be getting 200mg test and around 100mg of the others

so obvioulsy the more you pin the higher the dose you get

just have to decide what dose you want and adjust the pinning to meet the requirment for that week


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I would run it every day. but eod is fine.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been told to run it 1ml EOD mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> good luck your gona have a sore a!nus no matter what protocol you use?


 I agree this stuff crippled me with pip when I started jabbing it I had to stop as I couldn't do my job lol got some enth and watered it down with that and it got better. It's evil stuff though it will strip all the black ink off the plastic syringe if you spill it on there


----------

